# RECALL



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Heads up, certain types of Eukanuba and Iams have been recalled. P&G recall list.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

This is a link to the recall.
http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm365154.htm?source=govdelivery


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Can I suggest that people post the brand name in the title for this kind of thing. A lot of people will see 'recall' and think it's a thread about dog recall!


----------

